# PC -> Mac: problème d'attibut de fichier



## vladisback (6 Août 2005)

bonjour,
je dispose d'un pc et d'un mac, seul le pc est connecter a internet et lorsque je télécharge  un fichier pour mac et que je le met sur mon mac, celui ci ne reconnait pas le type du fichier (application,polices...).
Comment puis je faire pour conserver les attributs du fichier mac alors que je passe par un pc?
merci d'avance.

Ps: ma config:
PC  -> P3 -> Win XP
Mac-> G3 -> MacOS 9.1


----------



## MamaCass (8 Août 2005)

Bonjour,
Moi aussi j'ai le même genre de souci, alors j'ai connecté mon mac au net (d'ailleurs il vaut mieux surfer avec un mac qu'avec un pc...) je ne m'explique pas non plus les changements que le pc effectue sur les fichiers...

Ah les secrets de Windows.......
Par contre telecharger des fichiers PC avec un mac cela ne pose pas de soucis, bizarre, bizarre.....

Bonne journée quand même
MamaCass


----------



## r e m y (8 Août 2005)

Le Mac (surtout sous MAcOS 9 et antérieur, car MacOS X peut lui, s'il n'a que ça de disponible, se contenter des suffixes de fichiers comme Windows) utilise des fichiers composés de 2 parties:

la partie DATA (données) qui est le fichier proprement dit (le même que sur Windows)
la partie Resources (ressources) qui comporte des compléments utiles à MACOS seul. C'est dans cette partie que sont conservés, par exemple, l'icône personnalisée ou les codes File/Creator qui indiquent la nature du fichier (image pict ou jpeg ou... fichier son de type mp3, etc) et l'application l'ayant créé devant être utilisée pour ouvrir le fichier

Windows ignore royalement cette partie Ressources et quand un fichier Mac passe par un PC sous Windows, cette partie est perdue.

Donc quand le fichier arrive sur le Mac, il est complet pour sa partie DATA, mais le Mac ne le reconnait pas sans aide manuelle (en sens inverse pas de souci sauf que de temps en temps le PC se voit transmettre en plus du fichier lui-même un autre petit fichier de nom quasi identique dont il ne sait pas quoi faire: la partie ressource du fichier que la Mac a pu créé)

Seule solution, ne pas décompacter les archives téléchargées sur le PC pour le Mac, les passer au Mac et demander au Mac de les décompacter lui-même (le fichier contenu sera alors décompacté avec ses ressources)

L'archive elle-même (.sit ou .zip ou....) arrivera sans doute sur le Mac sans ressources et ne sera pas reconnue immédiatement. Dans ce cas utiliser le tableau de bord Echange PC/Mac pour spécifier que tous les fichiers se terminant par .sit, .sea, .zip, .hqx, .bin doivent être ouvertes par Stuffit Expander


----------



## vladisback (8 Août 2005)

merci pour vos réponse, mais mon probléme ce situe la: je n'est pas stuffit expander sur mon mac et c'est justement lui que je voulais installer, je suis donc obliger d'envoyer l'application elle meme sans la compacter...

si je la télécharger sous linux y aurait il le même probléme a savoir la disparition des ressources?
n'est il pas possible ne reconstruire la partie ressources manquantes sous windows et le forcer a la conserver?
merci d'avance!


----------



## NightWalker (8 Août 2005)

C'est bien cette version que tu as téléchargé ?  normalement il est autoextratible, tu peux donc le transferer tel quel après téléchargement de ton PC vers ton Mac, puis le lancer sur ton Mac...


----------



## vladisback (8 Août 2005)

ma version n'est pas autoextractible et je n'arrive pas a télécharger celle de ton lien, de toute facon je pense que le probleme serai le meme en passant par le pc, le mac ne reconnaitrait surement plus l'archive autoex...


----------



## vladisback (8 Août 2005)

en me baladant sur le serveur cible j'ai reussi a trouver le bon fichier:
ftp://members.aol.com/aladdin/pub/mac/StuffIt/stuffit_std_703_cl_install.bin
j'ai donc essayé de le mettre sur le mac, comme je m'y attendez il le prend pas comme une archive auto extractible et dans le gestionnaire d'echange de fichier les .bin sont associes a stuffit...
je crois que ce n'est pas la bonne solution donc je repose mes anciennes questions:

si je la télécharger sous linux y aurait il le même probléme a savoir la disparition des ressources?
n'est il pas possible ne reconstruire la partie ressource manquante sous windows et le forcer a la conserver?

merci d'avance!


----------



## NightWalker (8 Août 2005)

Désolé le lien a l'air mort... j'ai trouvé ce site qui le propose encore en téléchargement. Je l'ai testé sur "France - Free", il fait environ 5Mo.

Tu peux le télécharger sur ton PC puis le transférer sur ton Mac. Il est autoextractible et tu ne devrais pas avoir des problèmes avec les ressources qui sont séparées des données.

Si tu as des problèmes de téléchargement dis le moi je te l'enverrai par mail...


----------



## vladisback (9 Août 2005)

j'ai essayé ton lien, mais une fois sur le mac le probleme est toujours le meme le mac ne reconnait pas le fichier...

mais je pense avoir trouvé une solution, j'ai simplement besoin d'une ame charitable disposant d'un mac et d'un pc et voulant bien m'aider
j'explique comment faire:

1/sur le mac->décompresser stuffit (histoire que jme retrouve pas avec une archive)
2/envoyer tout le dossier sur le pc
3/sur le pc-> en affichant les fichiers cachés vous devriez voir les fichiers de bases ainsi que
 pas mal d'autres dont un dossier ressources.frk.  ->Laisser TOUT les fichiers, N'EN
 SUPPRIMEZ AUCUN, et créer une  archive rar, ou zip (bien que je préfére rar mais jvous
 en voudrai pas  ) avec le dossier  complet.
4/envoyer l'archive, une fois créé, sur ftp ou directement par email.

si quelqu'un a la gentillesse de le faire me contacter en pv pour l'email.
merci beaucoup d'avance!


----------



## MamaCass (9 Août 2005)

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu ne connectes pas ton mac au net ? :rose:


----------



## NightWalker (9 Août 2005)

Salut,

J'ai créé un fichier .dmg avec l'installateur de StuffIt dedans. Normalement le fichier .dmg devrait être reconnu automatiquement...

Envoi moi par MP ton email, je te l'enverrai en retour.


----------



## vladisback (9 Août 2005)

non, les .dmg sont des fichiers images pour MacosX il ne sont pas reconnu automatiquement sou Macos9 (j'ai deja fais le test)
merci quand meme.


----------



## NightWalker (9 Août 2005)

Hein... les fichiers .dmg existent déjà depuis OS 9    non ???


----------



## vladisback (9 Août 2005)

euuu.. peut etre en tout cas je sais que sous osX il sont reconnu de base et pas sous os9.


----------



## r e m y (9 Août 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> J'ai créé un fichier .dmg avec l'installateur de StuffIt dedans. Normalement le fichier .dmg devrait être reconnu automatiquement...
> 
> Envoi moi par MP ton email, je te l'enverrai en retour.


 
il aurait mieux valu créer une image disque OS9 au format .smi (Self Mounting Image)


----------



## vladisback (9 Août 2005)

je suppose qu'avec un .smi il y aurait toujours le meme probleme que l'mac nla reconnaitrai pas aprés etre passé par le PC. a moins que yé une solution pour forcer le mac a louvrir comme telle...
Et sinon personne a un pc pour essayé ma solution svp?


----------



## NightWalker (9 Août 2005)

Avec quoi je peux créer un fichier SMI ?

PS : vladisback, je n'ai pas de PC chez moi


----------



## vladisback (9 Août 2005)

pour créer un smi je pense qu'avec ca c'est bon:
http://mac.logitheque.com/fiche.asp?I=5969

maintenant si le mac reconnait pas....
mais on peut essayer quand meme.


----------



## NightWalker (9 Août 2005)

J'essaye de comprendre une chose par rapport à ta demande. Si j'ai bien compris, tu veux une version de StuffIt compressé en ZIP pour que tu puisse l'ouvrir sur ton PC c'est ça ? Puis une fois décompressé tu veux tout transférer vers ton Mac ?

Si c'est ça, le mieux est de télécharger StuffIt Expander pour Windows. Il suffit après de décompresser le fichier SturrfIt que tu viens de télécharger.


----------



## vladisback (9 Août 2005)

je vais essayé d'expliquer:

je veux simplement mettre stuffit sur mon mac, ce qui parait simple.
mais je n'ai pas de decompacteur sur mon mac pour ouvrir les archives ni de connection internet.
je dois donc pour résumer télécharger les fichiers par le pc et les décompresser sur le pc puis envoyer sur le mac. seulement de cette maniere les ressources des fichiers mac sont perdu et le mac ne reconnait plus les fichiers.

de la maniére que j'ai expliqué le mac en enregistrant sur un support pc va créer des fichiers annexe représentant les ressource ce qui permet au mac de reconnaitre les fichiers meme en passant sur pc...
voila je sais pas trop si j'ai etait clair, mais en gros c'est ca...


----------



## NightWalker (9 Août 2005)

Oui j'ai bien compris... le problème est que je ne sais pas combien d'entre nous à un PC à la maison. Je travaille sur PC mais au travail seulement. Donc une solution rapide c'est de télécharger StuffIt pour Windows (lien ci-dessus), tu verras que c'est exactement ce que tu veux faire...



> 1/sur le mac->décompresser stuffit (histoire que jme retrouve pas avec une archive)
> 2/envoyer tout le dossier sur le pc
> 3/sur le pc-> en affichant les fichiers cachés vous devriez voir les fichiers de bases ainsi que
> pas mal d'autres dont un dossier ressources.frk. ->Laisser TOUT les fichiers, N'EN
> ...



Donc, l'installateur StuffIt mais compressé en ZIP pas SIT parce que tu ne peux décompresser sur PC que le format ZIP. Donc une fois le fichier ZIP arrive sur ton PC, tu vas le "déZipper". Tu vas alors avoir un fichier de "base" et un fichier "ressource". 

Si tu installe StuffIT expander pour Windows, tu vas te passer de l'étape ZIP. Donc, tu installe Stuffit Expander pour Windows sur ton PC. Maintenant, ton Windows reconnait aussi le format SIT. Tu décompresse le fichier "StuffIt Expander 703 Installer" sur ton PC. Tu vas donc avoir les deux fichiers, data et ressource, que tu peux maintenant transférer vers ton Mac.


----------



## vladisback (9 Août 2005)

de base, stuffit sur windows vire lui aussi les ressources lorsque il decompresse un .sit cependant en regardant les options j'ai trouvé un truc a coché pour qu'il garde les ressources.

exemple: stuffit expander seul:
l'archive: 2.12 mo
fichier extracté sans ressource: 1.88 mo
fichier extracté avec ressource: 2.15 mo

seulement le mac ne le reconnait pas quand meme pourtant il a bien l'air d'ajouter quelque chose au fichier et je précise que j'ai essayé avec d'autre fichier et que ce n'est donc pas lui qui est buggé...
il doit bien y avoir au moins une personne sur ce forum qui est un pc et un mac avec stuffit quend meme !
lol je commence a vraiment désespérer...


----------



## vladisback (9 Août 2005)

et on voit que stuffit ne créé pas de fichier annexe pour les ressources mais les intégre et sa a pas l'air de trés bien marché


----------



## NightWalker (9 Août 2005)

Si j'ai bien compris, tu as recopié après le fichier décompressé vers ton Mac et quand tu double clique dessus il ne se lance pas ?


----------



## vladisback (9 Août 2005)

oui, il ne le reconnait pas comme une application et me demande avec quoi il doit l'ouvrir


----------



## NightWalker (9 Août 2005)

Je sèche un peu... sinon, tu n'as plus ton CD OS 9... il y a une vieille version dedans... mais tu peux l'utiliser pour décompresser la version 703


----------



## vladisback (9 Août 2005)

non je n'est helas pas le cd du 9, mais j'ai ptetre un cd du 8 qui traine jvai voir si ya pas une encore plus vieille version dedant...


----------



## vladisback (9 Août 2005)

sinon a tout hasard ta pas un emulateur pc d'installer? sa permettrait de faire ma manip...


----------



## vladisback (9 Août 2005)

bon pas dversion dans le cd du 8, jcroi k'il mreste plus qu'a faire un nouveau topic pour rechercher des gens ayant un pc et un mac...


----------



## NightWalker (9 Août 2005)

vladisback a dit:
			
		

> bon pas dversion dans le cd du 8, jcroi k'il mreste plus qu'a faire un nouveau topic pour rechercher des gens ayant un pc et un mac...


Ben... le problème sera pareil... puisque quoi qu'il arrive tu seras obligé de décompresser sur ton PC.

Tu ne peux pas connecter momentanément ton Mac sur internet ? ce serait plus simple non ?


----------



## rejane (13 Novembre 2005)

Partie du message de REMY du 8,08,05:Ò
---L'archive elle-même (.sit ou .zip ou....) arrivera sans doute sur le Mac sans ressources et ne sera pas reconnue immédiatement. Dans ce cas utiliser le tableau de bord Echange PC/Mac pour spécifier que tous les fichiers se terminant par .sit, .sea, .zip, .hqx, .bin doivent être ouvertes par Stuffit Expander---

Il semblerait que cela ne marche pas pour les dossiers propres à Windows
J'ai reçu hier un dossier - ami ayant un PC - qui pouvait-être lu avec "lecteur windows média" - quand je veux l'ouvrir un message apparaît : le fichier a un format non valide ( alors que l'applic. lecteur windows média est installée sur mon Mac !!! )
D'ailleur je ne télécharge jamais de dossier en "exe" car je ne peux les décompresser!
qui peut me renseigner ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## MamaCass (13 Novembre 2005)

Les fichiers .exe ne sont pas des fichiers compressés ce sont des applicatifs prorpre à windows.
Tu ne peux pas ouvrir un .exe avec un mac c'est normal ! Les .exe sont les applications executables sur Windows et .app sont les applications executables sous mac. Sinon pour les fichiers windows média, cela peut marcher en changeant l'extension du fichier :  essaie .asf ou .wmv

MamaCass


----------

